# Marine Aquariums > Equipment and Water Quality Management >  red slime whats that all about??

## lost

I think this comes under water quality if not please move it to the right section.I have noticed a bit of this stuff growing in my tank,is this just another form of algae or is this part of the cycle

----------


## Timo

> I think this comes under water quality if not please move it to the right section.I have noticed a bit of this stuff growing in my tank,is this just another form of algae or is this part of the cycle


Hi Lost, its very common in new set-ups and it will pass. It also is not a real algae its called Cyanobacteria and not much will eat it, i have read Mexican dwarf hermits will eat it.

Google Cyanobacteria for tips how to remove it. Myself i would just add a vial of Prodibio and leave to to clear up in time.

----------

